# ריקודים



## חדשה דנדשה נו (8/1/15)

ריקודים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי לכן,
אז כבר זמן מה שאני מאורסת לבחיר ליבי... בינתיים עוד לא התעסקנו בזה כי היו לנו דברים אחרים על הראש, אבל בקרוב נצטרך להתחיל בהכנות לחתונה...
אבל יש לי בעיה והיא: ריקודים! אני לא יודעת לרקוד, אני לא אוהבת לרקוד, אני מתפדחת כשמסתכלים עליי רוקדת, אין לי מושג איך אצליח לעבור ערב כזה בו אני אמורה להיות מרכז הערב. בו המצלמה תתמקד בי ובריקודים שלי (ושל בן הזוג כמובן). אין לי קואורדינציה ואין לי ביטחון בתנועותיי המגושמות!!

ודאי תציעו לעשות מסיבת סעודה כזו בלי ריקודים, אבל אני לא רוצה שהחתונה שלי לא תהיה שמחה (הרי ריקודים מביעים שמחה!) ותהיה אפורה. באים, אוכלים, אולי רואים איזו מצגת והולכים. אני רוצה שיהיה שמח ולראות אנשים מביעים את שמחתם עבורנו...

מה לעשות?..


----------



## חפצי13 (8/1/15)

חלילה מסיבה בלי ריקודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יכולה רק להרגיע אותך ולומר לך בצורה חד משמעית ובלי ספקות שלא קיים אדם בעולם שמתפדח יותר ממני לרקוד - ותראי איזה קטע, רקדתי כל הערב עד 2 בלילה. בהתחלה זה קצת מביך - את הכלה, וכולם רוצים שתרקדי איתם, ושתרקדי באמצע (כי מסתבר שבתור כלה את "גולם במעגל".. לכי תביני), אבל כשנכנסים לזה, כבר די משחררים ממך - את תהיי במצברוח טוב, תשתי קצת (אני לא שתיתי אפילו טיפת אלכוהול ולא הפסקתי לרקוד - זה המצב רוח שעושה חשק).
בקיצור, גם אני קצת חששתי מזה - אבל תאמיני לי שאף אחד לא ישים לב לאיך את רוקדת. גם ככה זה חוק שבכל חתונה יש איזה פדחן שרוקד כאילו הוא חוטף התקף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 באמת שלא ישימו לב לאיך את רוקדת - העיקר שתיהני, אחרי שתיכנסי לזה - לא תרצי להפסיק עד שתפלי מהרגליים.


----------



## ronasade (8/1/15)

אם את לא בעד ריקודים 
אז אין צורך.. זה האירוע שלך ואת זאת שתחליט על הקונספט...
לגבי מה יהיה אם לא יהיה ריקודים הייתי ממליצה לך להתייעץ עם חברות שמארגנות חתונות כמו איזיווד למשל... אני בטוחה שיהיה להם פתרונות יצירתיים...
הכי חשוב זה שתהני כמה שאפשר כי זה הערב שלך


----------



## butwhy (8/1/15)

לעשות מה שנוח לכם. לא רוצים ריקודים? לא חייבים. 
אף אחד לא יהיה פחות שמח בגלל זה, או יביע פחות את שמחתו.
באופן אישי, אני בדעה שאם כבר עורכים אירוע כזה, הוא צריך לשקף את האנשים שעורכים אותו.
אנחנו התחתנו בפיקניק בפארק, לא הייתה מוזיקה (חוץ מחברים שהביאו כלי נגינה וניגנו ושרו לנו, זה היה כיף  ) ולא ריקודים, ולא מלא אוכל, כי לאף אחד מהדברים האלה אנחנו לא מתחברים. אבל נהננו הכי בעולם, ולא הרגשנו שזה פגם בשמחה של מישהו, אם כבר אז להיפך.
&nbsp


----------



## Norma Desmond (8/1/15)

גם אנחנו ויתרנו על ריקודים בחתונה שלנו 
שנינו מתאימים בול לתיאור שכתבת כאן- לא יודעים לרקוד, לא אוהבים לרקוד, מתפדחים שיסתכלו עלינו רוקדים ולא היה לנו שום רצון להשקיע כל כך הרבה (זמן מאמצים וכסף) באירוע שלא ישקף אותנו בשום צורה ורק יגרום לנו אי נוחות ומבוכה

אז קודם כל- בחרנו בחתונת שישי בצהריים- אלה בד"כ חתונות רגועות יותר, גם באלו שיש ריקודים, הם רגועים, יש ילדים מסביב, המוסיקה בד"כ לא רועשת מאוד, לא מוסיקת מסיבות
בנוסף- כדי למלא את החסר שחששת ממנו (גם אנחנו חששנו כמובן שיהיה משעמם, שיהיה אפור, שזה יהיה מן סעודה והביתה כמו בברית) הזמנו להקה חיה שביצעו קאברים לכל השירים האהובים עלינו (הם גם שרו בקבלת הפנים וגם בשיר הכניסה והיציאה לחופה והיו מדהימים!)

זו לא תהיה חתונה ארוכה מאוד, סביר להניח, כי בכל זאת- הריקודים הם אלה שגורמים לחתונות להמשך עד השעות הקטנות של הלילה (או להכנס כבר אל ערב שבת במקרה של חתונת שישי בצהריים) ויש גבול לכמה אנשים ישארו בחתונה לאחר האוכל+ להקה+ מצגת או נאומים או כל דבר אחר שתבחרו לעשות
אבל לדעתי הצלחת חתונה ממש לא נמדדת בכמה זמן היא נמשכת- הכי חשוב שתרגישו בנוח, שהחתונה מייצגת אתכם ואת מה שאתם אוהבים ושתהנו!
ואל (!) תכנעו לכל מיני אנשים מסביב שיגידו לכם שאין חתונה בלי ריקודים ושיהיה משעמם ושכולם יברחו. קודם כל- זו החתונה שלכם ואתם צריכים להרגיש בה נוח. אם הגעת למצב בו למרות שכביכול נהוג שבחתונה "חייבים" ריקודים ואת עדיין מרגישה שאת לא רוצה ריקודים בחתונה שלך- לכי עם הרגש שלך. אין דבר כזה "חובה" בחתונה- ולא תמיד חייבים לעשות בדיוק כל מה שנהוג רק כי כולם אומרים שצריך. אין כמו החתונה הפרטית שלכם כדי להחליט שאתם עושים משהו שונה- שיתאים לכם!
אני אישית ממש נהניתי בחתונה (גם בעלי) וגם בדיעבד הייתי בוחרת באותו סגנון ובטח שלא הייתי מוסיפה ריקודים. זה פשוט לא אנחנו ומבחינתנו לא עלה אפילו כאופציה (כמובן שמסביב כן נדנדנו והזהירו וניסו להפחיד, אבל נכנעו דיי מהר- כשהבינו שאנחנו בטוחים בעצמנו ולא עומדים לשנות את דעתנו)

את מוזמנת להציץ בקרדיטים שלי (וואו, זה היה מזמן) ולקבל רעיונות/ השראה לחתונה רגועה ללא ריקודים:
[URL]http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=170348151[/URL]


----------



## מיז פמפרנל (8/1/15)

מה בן זוגך אומר? 
אני כמוך, ועברו כבר 12 שנים מהחתונה, ואני עדיין מתבאסת מאיך שיצא. הוא כל הזמן רקד, אני כל הזמן לא. לא זוכרת אותנו ביחד אחרי שהתחילו הריקודים. 
לו הייתי עומדת בפני ההחלטה שוב, והייתי בוחרת בכלל לעשות מסיבת חתונה (או להתחתן בטקס כלשהו, אבל זה כבר עניין אחר), הייתי מדברת על זה עם בן הזוג. אם הוא רוצה לרקוד ורוצה ריקודים, הייתי הולכת איתו על זה, אבל מבקשת שישים לב שאני לא רוקדת, וידאג לא להיות שם על הרחבה כל הזמן. אם שניכם לא בעניין של ריקודים - אין סיבה לעשות אותם. החתונה היא עניין משמח, והאנשים שמגיעים אליה הם שמחים, וקשה לפספס את זה. גם בלי ריקודים.


----------



## ronitvas (8/1/15)

ממש לא חייבים ריקודים 
אבל אני כן ממליצה למלא את ה"חלל" במשהו אחר.
כל תוכן אחר שמתאים לכם יכול לבוא בחשבון.
החתונה היא שלכם ואמורה לשקף אתכם. אם לא מתאים לך לרקוד, ממש לא צריך.
חתונת שיש בצהריים מאוד מתאימה לקונספט בלי ריקודים.
אבל, יכול להיות שתופתעי גם מעצמך ותקרעי את הרחבה.... השמחה והאנרגיות הן בלתי מוסברות ובלתי נשלטות


----------



## רוזי וקיידי (9/1/15)

העיצה הכי טובה ששמעתי היא "תרקדי כאילו אף אחד לא רואה". 
את תיהיה יפיפייה, זה היום שלך!!!!
זאת לא תחרות ריקודים אלא אחד הימים הכי שמחים בחייך וכל האנשים מסביבך אינם שופטים אלא חברים קרובים ומשפחה- אנשים שאוהבים אותך.
&nbsp
רוב האורחים גם לא יודעים לרקוד, אז מה??
הכי חשוב לדעתי הוא שתהני ולדעתי תראי טוב, לא משנה איך תזוזי.
&nbsp
אם הענייןממש מפריע לך, אפשר לקחת כמה שיעורי ריקוד כדי ללמוד צעדים בסיסיים אבל לדעתי זה מיותר.
&nbsp
לדעתי תרקדי ותהני...
מזל טוב!


----------



## חדשה דנדשה נו (11/1/15)

אז ככה 
היי לכן,
אז אני לא מאלה שעושות אירועים לא סטנדרטיים, ומיוחדים ושוברי מוסכמויות. זה יכול להיות כיף, אבל זו לא אני.
שמתי לב שזה לא נפוץ פה בפורום, אבל אני רוצה לעשות חתונה רגילה פחות או יותר..
וכאמור גם לא ממש מעוניינת בחתונה בלי ריקודים.
בחתונות של חברים אני דווקא כן רוקדת, כי אני לא רוצה להיות צנונית שרק באה לאכול בשמחה של חברים, אבל אני מרגישה יותר משוחררת כי אף אחד לא מתמקד בי. ואם במקרה המצלמה תפסה אותי רוקדת, אני מיד בורחת ממנה 
יותר ציפיתי לעצות איך להתמודד עם הפחד הזה שלי מריקודים ותשומת לב... אהבתי את התשובה של חפצי למשל...
הבעל לעתיד גם לא ממש טוב בריקודים, אבל הוא יותר משוחרר ממני ופחות חושש לעשות פדיחות.
דיברנו על זה ממש בקצרה. לא נכנסנו לזה יותר מדי. אבל ממש לא עלה הרעיון של חתונה בלי ריקודים. יותר סיכמנו ב"נסתדר".
&nbsp
בקיצור חשבנו אולי לקחת כמה שיעורים באמת. אבל לא שיעורים בצעדי ריקוד, אנחנו הרי לא מדברים כאן על ריקוד מתוכנן, אלא שיעורים באיך לרקוד סתם לצלילי שירים.. יש דבר כזה?.. =/


----------



## iritki (11/1/15)

כשאני לא בטוחה איך לרקוד לקצב מסוים אני קופצת


----------



## elinoket (11/1/15)

אם זה המקרה 
בנוסף למה שחפצי אמרה את יכולה לבקש מהצלם וידאו שלא יתמקד בך בזמן הריקודים, ברוך השם יש בעל, יש משפחה, יש חברים, מספיק אנשים לצלם... אולי רק בקטנה כדי שבכל זאת תיהיה נוכחות שלך בוידאו בזמן הריקודים.
ועצה נוספת, תתחילו ללכת למסיבות ולהכנס לקטע של לרקוד.
ועוד עצה - כשתלכו למסיבות תסתכלו מהצד על אנשים ותראו שרוב האנשים לא יודעים לרקוד, זה יעזור לכם להתמודד אני בטוחה


----------



## Sofi Sh (11/1/15)

ממליצה לך לנסות סלסה 
יש שיעורים במלא מקומות, ומנסיון- אחרי 3-4 שיעורים הכל מתחיל להתחבר, והיופי זה שאת צוברת בטחון בריקודים וכל מיני אפקטים שאפשר להוסיף לכל ריקוד וייראו ממש טוב. אם את רוצה המלצות, ספרי מאיזה איזור את בארץ...
וגם- בד"כ זה שיעורים בקבוצה, כולם מתפדחים ביחד וצוחקים ביחד, ומלמדים ממש מהצעד הראשון.
&nbsp
והעיקר- בסוף להגיע ליום החתונה שלך משוחררת ושמחה 
בהצלחה 
&nbsp


----------



## פ ש פ ש י ת (11/1/15)

אגב, לגבי הוידאו 
מי אמר שחייבים תיעוד בוידאו? אם זה מביך אותך ויעצור אותך בריקודים, אפשר לסכם רק על צלם סטילס ורק החופה למשל תתועד בוידאו ע"י חבר קרוב.


----------



## פרפרי אהבה (11/1/15)

אנחנו גם לא מחובבי הריקודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ובגלל שהיה לנו חשוב שיהיו ריקודים הלכנו בהמלצת הדיג'יי האלוף שלנו למורה לריקוד בסטודיו והוא למשל לימד אותנו את הריקוד של הסלואו הראשון של החתן-כלה וזה ממש נתן לנו ביטחון והאמת גם זה היה ממש נחמד וגיבש אותנו כזוג- פעם בשבוע במשך חודשיים הלכנו לשיעור ריקוד פרטי.
&nbsp
אני חושבת שבחתונה שלנו רקדתי כל כך הרבה ולא חשבתי שארקוד מעבר לסלואו- פשוט נסחפים אחרי כולם.
אני בשלב מסוים הצבתי עובדה למנהל האירוע וביקשתי שיתנו לי כמה דקות של שקט בחדר חתן כלה כי לא יכולתי יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בדרך לחדר חתן-כלה תפסו אותי לאיזה 5 ריקודים כמובן


----------



## חדשה דנדשה נו (11/1/15)

אפשר את פרטיו של המורה? 
כמה עלה? וחוץ מסלואו הוא לימד אתכם עוד ריקודים?


----------



## פרפרי אהבה (17/1/15)

הוא לימד בעיקר את הסלואו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא זוכרת את שמו, אנסה להיזכר. סורי.


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (12/1/15)

קפצתי מהראשי- אני מציעה להתאמן 
אם את לא מוכנה לוותר על ריקודים (לא ברור לי למה, בהתחשב בסלידה שלך מהם, אבל לגמרי החלטה שלך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אז אני מציעה להתאמן. ולא אצל מורה לריקוד (שיכול להיות טוב מאד בנוסף, או בשביל הסלואו או משהו) אלא במועדונים, שם רוקדים בסגנון שבו ירקדו בחתונה שלך, עם הרבה אנשים סביבך, ורצוי שתבחרי גם מועדונים עם צלמים. זה יהיה אימון טוב לא רק ללמוד איך רוקדים וזה, אלא גם נפשית, להתרגל לזה ולראות אם את מתחילה לאהוב/להתרגל או שזה ממש סבל עבורך ואולי יהיה שווה לשקול מחדש את אופי החתונה.
מה לגבי בן זוגך? רוקד?
&nbsp
חוץ מזה, יש לי סוד גלוי. נכון תמיד אומרים לא לדאוג, כל אחד עסוק בהנאה שלו ובריקוד שלו ואף אחד לא מסתכל עלייך ולא שם לב איך את רוקדת? אז זה לא נכון. אני מסתכלת. ואני רוצה להודיע לך חגיגית, שכולם, בלי יוצא מן הכלל, נראים כמו יצורים כשהם רוקדים. אני ממליצה לך לעמוד פעם ליד רחבה ולהסתכל. אותי זה מאד שחרר, ההבנה הזאת, שריקוד במסיבה הוא פשוט לא אלגנטי כמו ואלס ולא צריך לדעת לרקוד וזהו. ברגע שראיתי איך כולם רוקדים, הבנתי שהעניין הוא בסה"כ להשתחרר ולזוז עם המוזיקה, ולא משנה כ"כ מה עושים. מאז אני הרבה יותר נהנית לרקוד


----------



## לשבור את בנימין (13/1/15)

חשפניות, מלחמת אוכל, מתנפחים, גז צחוק...כל משפחה והשגעון שלה 
רק לא קריוקי מזרחית, הדבר היחיד שיכול לגרום לאשכנזים לדקור.


----------



## לוחם האור האמיתי (14/1/15)

הרבה אלכוהול והכל עובר..


----------



## זמן מסך (14/1/15)

אם את לא רוצה לוותר על הריקודים יש לי הצעה שיכולה לעזור 
במסגרת העבודה שלי אני פוגש הרבה זוגות ויש כאלה שלוקחים שעורי ריקוד לפני החתונה.
ברוב המקרים יכולת ריקוד היא עניין של ביטחון ועל זה עובדים בין היתר בשיעורי ריקוד. 
חשוב שתזכרי שלמרות שאת מרכז האירוע המון אורחים ירקדו סביבך כלומר את לא  בדיוק הולכת לרקוד סולו.

שיהיה בהצלחה

אני חושב שזה מורה שיכול להתאים לך 
https://www.mit4mit.co.il/biz/19852


----------

